# 2007 Orbea Orca Size 51 vs. 54



## Cree (May 22, 2007)

I'm 5'-8", 31" bike inseam, 153LB, racer/fast recreational rider . Have ridden a 53 CM steel frame for years.

Shop puts me on a 54 CM Orca with a 100 stem and not much seatpost extension.

I like 51 CM but worried about using too many stem spacers to get high enough . My current comfort range is 9 CM drop from top of saddle to C.L. of bar. The 53.5 CM TT length on the 51 is OK.
Sizing formulas put me right in-between. Which way to go???

Anyone around this size riding a 51? 
Thanks


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

I am your exact height and cycling inseam. I was on a 54cm Orca with a 90mm stem as I wanted less saddle to bar drop at the ripe age of 51. I felt the frame was too large and would have preferred a 51cm if bar drop wasn't a problem. The Orbea geometry runs long in the top tube. I would definately recommend a 51cm.


----------



## Cree (May 22, 2007)

*That helps*

Thanks. I am looking for anything to help sway me one way or the other. The dang thing is so expensive and I don't want to have that sick feeling of having purchased the wrong size. Right now I am leaning towards the 51....

Are you still riding the 54?


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Strange. How much seatpost? I have the 54 and run 28.6" from saddle top to center crank spindle. 90mm stem. Full stack. Some rise in the stem. Seat is definitely higher than the top of the bars by like an inch. I'm 5' 9" with a 30 inseam or so.

In the end the shop should be able to help the proper fit. I would rather have the 15mm longer on top with the 30mm taller head tube for myself.

I just read you said 9cm drop OK. Perhaps 51 is the way for you then!


----------



## Cree (May 22, 2007)

*Decision Made!*

Well, I went ahead and ordered the 51. I can set it up just like my current ride with a 120x80 deg. stem and maybe one or two 1 cm stem height spacers. The wheelbase will be 2.5cm shorter which might feel funny for a while but I think I'll get used to it. The decision maker was the fact that with the stem right on top of the headset on the 54 frame I would be about 1 cm higher than I am currently with no room to go any lower (unless I get a 73 deg. stem which is no longer very common). 

I guess a lot of riders such as yourself like the bars substantially higher than I do and this makes a larger head tube more appropriate. It's really a matter of preference. 

The real issue is that they don't make this frame in my ideal size so I had to carefully choose too big or too small. I hope I made the best choice! I will follow up after I get the bike.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Yes, I think you are right now. From your initial description it was obvious that you weren't after a more relaxed bar position and with that being said the 51cm was the right choice. Be sure to leave the steer tube a little long so you can play with getting your optimal height correct.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

I think you made the right choice. Good tip about the steerer too. That bike will be DIALED with the shorter wheelbase. It's far more responsive than my 2007 Roubaix (new style) and wheelbase is one of the big differences.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I would have gone with the 51 myself. I am very close to your specs as far as height and inseam are concerned, and before deciding on a Colnago, I was actually about to buy an Orbea Opal. The 51 turned out to be the best, even though some shops recommended the 54. Like you, I have a lot of drop to the bars. Maybe not 9", but around 7".


----------



## khekter (Mar 24, 2004)

*Similar thoughts*

I have a 33" inseam and was trying to decide on the 54 or 57. the 57 felt a little too relaxed but all other bikes that I had rode were 56cm. What really surprised me was they said the 56cm trek was too small for me and wanted to see me on a 58cm trex. In the end I went with the 54cm orbea.


----------

